# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  رحله شباب المنتدى

## khaled aljonidee

بدنا نطلع رحله يا اخوان :Icon31: 

نتعرف على بعض اكثر :Icon31: 


الي بدو يجي يكتب اسمه و يحط الموعد الي بناسبه :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Db465236ff:  بالتوفيق 
جد ضحكتني كل واحد يحط الموعد الي بناسبه .. عز الله تفقته .. :Db465236ff: 
يعني لو 50 واحد قرر يروح الرحلة ... راح يكون عندك 50 وقت مناسب وهات تزبيط  :Db465236ff: 
شو هالتنظيم  :Db465236ff: 
حدد انت يوم وساعه وعلى اساسه الشباب بيرتبوا حالهم ووقتهم 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
>  بالتوفيق 
> جد ضحكتني كل واحد يحط الموعد الي بناسبه .. عز الله تفقته ..
> يعني لو 50 واحد قرر يروح الرحلة ... راح يكون عندك 50 وقت مناسب وهات تزبيط 
> شو هالتنظيم 
> حدد انت يوم وساعه وعلى اساسه الشباب بيرتبوا حالهم ووقتهم 
> [/align]


 
بنطلع حسب الاغلبيه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس انا شايف انه الموعد المناسب هو من 12-8 الى 25-8 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> بنطلع حسب الاغلبيه 
> 
> بس انا شايف انه الموعد المناسب هو من 12-8 الى 25-8


انا شايف ان المناسب .. تحكي لغسان يغلقلك الموضوع وتروح تنام أريحلك  :Db465236ff: 
لان وضعك صعب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا شايف ان المناسب .. تحكي لغسان يغلقلك الموضوع وتروح تنام أريحلك 
> 
> لان وضعك صعب


 
[align=center] 
نفس الشعور :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس لسه في امل :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62): 
روعه

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> نفس الشعور
> 
> بس لسه في امل
> [/align]


يا رب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
 :SnipeR (62): معك معك خالد 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> روعه


[align=center] 

شكرا مها :Icon31: 

بس يا رب تزبط :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> معك معك خالد 
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
على راسي القسايمه كلهم :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> معك معك خالد 
> [/align]


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هيو اجاك محمد ... محمد وين ما في رحله بجي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هيو اجاك محمد ... محمد وين ما في رحله بجي


 
حساك بتكتبي هندي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مش فاهم شي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> حساك بتكتبي هندي
> 
> مش فاهم شي


شو الي مو مفهوم .. اعمل متل عبادة انت التاني  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center] 
> على راسي القسايمه كلهم
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
صدق لنطلع وهمه يحكو  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شو الي مو مفهوم .. اعمل متل عبادة انت التاني


[align=center] 
خلص فهمت :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
جوري انتي شو بتعملي هون 

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
اه صح :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اوووووووووووووووووووت :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]ايات الهدف القادم خالد 
شو رأيك ؟؟  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]ايات الهدف القادم خالد [/align][align=center]
> شو رأيك ؟؟ [/align]


[align=center] 
شو خالد ما خالد؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا ما برحم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
انا هلا جاي ع بالي أقعد لحالي ... طالع ع السطح ..

لكن الايام جاي يا خالد :SnipeR (19):  

اسأل محمد كيف لما سوسو وتوتو يختاروا هدف شو بصير  وقبل محمد اسأل عباده 
ومحمد .... ما راح أرد عليك ... بس تذكر اني احسن منك .. ضليت ارد عليك برحلة الصبايا بس ما حكتلك اوووت .. يالله شو انا منيحه  :SnipeR (51): 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center] 
> شو خالد ما خالد؟
> 
> انا ما برحم
> [/align]


[align=center] 
اتركها اتركها 

مقهورة لانه رح نطلع 

البنات شغل الحكي ، احنا هسا منزبط طلعه بربع ساعه
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> انا هلا جاي ع بالي أقعد لحالي ... طالع ع السطح ..
> 
> لكن الايام جاي يا خالد 
> 
> اسأل محمد كيف لما سوسو وتوتو يختاروا هدف شو بصير وقبل محمد اسأل عباده 
> ومحمد .... ما راح أرد عليك ... بس تذكر اني احسن منك .. ضليت ارد عليك برحلة الصبايا بس ما حكتلك اوووت .. يالله شو انا منيحه 
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
طيب خذي معك حرام بلاش تاكلي لفحة هوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لأنو الهوا باربد قوي كثير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> اتركها اتركها 
> 
> مقهورة لانه رح نطلع 
> 
> البنات شغل الحكي ، احنا هسا منزبط طلعه بربع ساعه
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
على اخر الزمن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

سوسو و توتو(من جايبتلي الاسماء هاي ايات) :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بدهم يبلشوا بخالد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

حابة اروح رحلة  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> حابة اروح رحلة


 
[align=center] 
شدي حيلك و اطلعي مع ام الحقوق ميرفا و البنات :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
اذا مبدئيا الاعضاء هم

خالد الجنيدي

غسان

محمد القسايمه

و يا ريت باقي الشباب يكونوا معنا :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

> [align=center] 
> شدي حيلك و اطلعي مع ام الحقوق ميرفا و البنات
> [/align]



المشكلة اني بعيدة عنكم وعنهم  ماتعرف قديش بعيدة المسافة بيني وبينهم يعني الكل راح يروح بس انا


انا لحالي في الربع الخالي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> المشكلة اني بعيدة عنكم وعنهم ماتعرف قديش بعيدة المسافة بيني وبينهم يعني الكل راح يروح بس انا
> 
> 
> انا لحالي في الربع الخالي


[align=center] 
بتهون :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## دليلة

خلاص قررت اروح لحالي بكرا راح اخد اكل وروح لبستانا اقعد فيه واتخيل اني معكم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> اذا مبدئيا الاعضاء هم
> 
> خالد الجنيدي
> 
> غسان
> 
> محمد القسايمه
> 
> ...


حتى نشوف الرحلة الصاروخية لوين بدها توصل 
وكم واحد رح يشارك فيها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خلاص قررت اروح لحالي بكرا راح اخد اكل وروح لبستانا اقعد فيه واتخيل اني معكم


[align=center] 
مش غلط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> حتى نشوف الرحلة الصاروخية لوين بدها توصل  
> وكم واحد رح يشارك فيها


 
[align=center] 
للصين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> للصين
> [/align]


ومين رح يشارك فيها ومتى ؟؟  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بدنا نطلع رحله يا اخوان :Icon31:  
نتعرف على بعض اكثر :Icon31:  

الي بدو يجي يكتب اسمه و يحط الموعد الي بناسبه :Icon31:   
والله يا سيدي فكرة حلوة بس لآسف انا مش فاضي لبعد الشامل الله بفرجها بشوف الشباب بنطلع احلى رحلة لعيونك ابو الخل

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ومين رح يشارك فيها ومتى ؟؟


[align=center] 
1- شينغ وينغ
2-هينغ يو
3-ويغ فيغ
4يونغ يو
5-دويغ بيغ

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


و سوسو السواقه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و توتو الكنترول :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
على كل حال شباب :Icon31: 

موعد الرحله سيكون اما 19 او 20 من شهر 8 :Icon31: 

و الاسامي حتى الان هم

خالد الجنيدي
غسان
محمد القسايمه
عمار القسايمه
احمد الزعبي
عباده الشطناوي
اكس مان
حسان القضاه
[/align]
[align=center] 

و لسه بدنا كمان :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

خالد شو رايك ننزل انا وياك عالشام بنغير جو وبنعيش حياتنا كمن يوم ....  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ....وبرمضان بنتوب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خالد شو رايك ننزل انا وياك عالشام بنغير جو وبنعيش حياتنا كمن يوم .... ....وبرمضان بنتوب


 
[align=center] 
خليها عالسويد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عشان التوبه تكون احسن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بعد السويد شو بدك تنوب تا تتوب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بعد السويد شو بدك تنوب تا تتوب


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> [align=center] 
> 1- شينغ وينغ
> 2-هينغ يو
> 3-ويغ فيغ
> 4يونغ يو
> 5-دويغ بيغ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> بعد السويد شو بدك تنوب تا تتوب


 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
ع العافيه  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> ع العافيه 
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
الله يعافيكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]يحيني ويورني 
ولا عمركم رح تروحو 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]يحيني ويورني [/align][align=center]
> ولا عمركم رح تروحو 
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
رح نطلع و نتصور و نورجيكوا الصور كمان  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


قال مطعم قال :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:Bl (35):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مالك مصدوم؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

رحله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ما بتطلع رحل انت؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> مالك مصدوم؟
> 
> رحله
> 
> ما بتطلع رحل انت؟


يا باطل  :SnipeR (83): 
معناته ما بتعرفني 
صدقني عمره ما حدا قاللي نطلع رحلة وفشلته
بس اهم شي يكون عنجد ناوي يطلع 

بس جربنا كثير معهم
الشباب مش شغل رحل :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
رحلة خالد غر شكل يا عبادة  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

_ شو قصدك انا بعرفش انظم رحلات_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _ شو قصدك انا بعرفش انظم رحلات_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا باطل 
> معناته ما بتعرفني 
> صدقني عمره ما حدا قاللي نطلع رحلة وفشلته
> بس اهم شي يكون عنجد ناوي يطلع 
> 
> بس جربنا كثير معهم
> الشباب مش شغل رحل


 
[align=center] 
المره هاي  :Icon31: 

ان شاء الله ما حد بيفشلنا :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


 
[align=center] 
موافق وله شو؟ :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

أنا كمان موافق .. عمدا وجكاره بالبنات .. رح نظم أحلى رحله .. 

شرح مفصل لرحلة البنات : 

طول الرحله ---> 2 كلم فقط ، طريقة الوصول 10 دقائق بالباصات ..

مدة الرحله ---> ساعتين بالكثير .. ساعة كامله والصبايا بعدهم بيستنوا بالباصات ..

موقع الرحله ---> مطعم من مطاعم شارع الجامعه إلي بخزوا .. 

أعضاء الرحله ---> صبايا من المنتدى ، بعملولهم طوشه وبعديها بحملوا حالهم وبروحوا ..

منظم الرحله ---> إحدى أقوى وأشرس صبايا المنتدى وعلشان ما تزعل هي أحسن صبيه من بينهم ..

موعد الرحله ---> يوم الثلاثاء ، بعد صلاة الجمعه ، بعز الشوب .. يعني لما يكون شارع الجامعه ما فيه غير بياعين البسطات ..



وتتهنوا يا صبايا المنتدى برحلتكم ..

عنجد أنا شخصيا بتمنالكم أحلى رحله ..

وإن شاء الله تروحوا وترجعوا بالسلامه ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> أنا كمان موافق .. عمدا وجكاره بالبنات .. رح نظم أحلى رحله .. 
> 
> شرح مفصل لرحلة البنات : 
> 
> طول الرحله ---> 2 كلم فقط ، طريقة الوصول 10 دقائق بالباصات ..
> 
> مدة الرحله ---> ساعتين بالكثير .. ساعة كامله والصبايا بعدهم بيستنوا بالباصات ..
> 
> موقع الرحله ---> مطعم من مطاعم شارع الجامعه إلي بخزوا .. 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
احلام يقظة

----------


## عُبادة

> احلام يقظة


اسمها هلوسات :Db465236ff:

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

[align=center]مسائكم سعيد أصدقائي 
اسمحولي بأبداء ريي البسيط وربما لاني من الاعضاء الجدد هنا
ان اي رحله تعتمد على التنسيق الجيد وانا مع تنسيق الرحله لما فيها من فوائد كثيره أهمها معرفه الاشخاص الطيبين أمثالكم 
أطلت عليكم وسامحوني [/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

انا بخالفك بالرأي ...الرحلة اللي بتيجي فجأة هي الرحلة اللي بتكون احلى اما الرحلة اللي بتنسقها وبتنظمها ما بتكون حلوة هاي اذا تمت

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

جلطوني بموضوع الرحلة
 :SnipeR (30): 
ومش شايفة اي شي على ارض الواقع
رحل اخر زمن
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> جلطوني بموضوع الرحلة
> 
> ومش شايفة اي شي على ارض الواقع
> رحل اخر زمن


عصر السرعة والانترنت
رحل الكترونية :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> عصر السرعة والانترنت
> رحل الكترونية


الكترونية :Eh S(2): ....روح لحالك :Eh S(2):  ...انا بغرق بشبر c++

----------


## ســمو المجــــد

> انا بخالفك بالرأي ...الرحلة اللي بتيجي فجأة هي الرحلة اللي بتكون احلى اما الرحلة اللي بتنسقها وبتنظمها ما بتكون حلوة هاي اذا تمت


صديقي انا معك تكون الرحله احلى وارقى عندما تكون فجأه ولكن هذا عندما تكون مع اصدقاءك ( يالله يالله )
اما بالمنتدى فلا لعدم معرفه الاعضاء بعضهم شخصياً 
شكراً لك صديقي

----------


## عُبادة

> الكترونية....روح لحالك ...انا بغرق بشبر c++


مشان هيك ما رح تقدر تشوف الرحلة على ارض الواقع 
لانه الرحلة رح تكون كلها 01 :Smile:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

من هاي الناحية احنا كلنا بنعرف بعض انا وعمار وعبادة وخالد وغسان ومحمد وربيع وحسان والكل بعرف بعض :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

لاقوني بشارع الجامعة بعد ال 12 بالليل 

بمكان شغلي 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> صديقي انا معك تكون الرحله احلى وارقى عندما تكون فجأه ولكن هذا عندما تكون مع اصدقاءك ( يالله يالله )
> اما بالمنتدى فلا لعدم معرفه الاعضاء بعضهم شخصياً 
> 
> شكراً لك صديقي


[align=center] 

اخي أو أختي سمو المجد

اغلبية الاعضاء الماشركين في هذه الرحله يعرفون بعضهم البعض على أرض الواقع و ليش فقط على المنتدى......و الشباب من طبعهم الحب و الاحترام...

لك مني أجمل تحيه
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هالموضوعين بحبهم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هالموضوعين بحبهم


 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

لسه بتحكو عن الرحلة الشباب والصبايا لو انكم بدكم تروح للمريخ كان رحتو ورجعتو  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


انا رحت رحلتي بستانا  واخدت الاكل معي  اما شو رحلة ياااااي  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]


> [align=center] 
>  بالتوفيق 
> جد ضحكتني كل واحد يحط الموعد الي بناسبه .. عز الله تفقته ..
> يعني لو 50 واحد قرر يروح الرحلة ... راح يكون عندك 50 وقت مناسب وهات تزبيط 
> شو هالتنظيم 
> حدد انت يوم وساعه وعلى اساسه الشباب بيرتبوا حالهم ووقتهم 
> [/align]



عندك كلمة حلوة احكيلها ما عندك اسكتي وبكون أفضل  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]انا جاهز باي وقت 

وعندي استعداد ان احضر من العقبة من أجل الرحلة  :SnipeR (94): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Icon31:

----------


## غسان

ايوه ابوالخل .. شو صار اخر شي .. مين رايح ومتى الموعد النهائي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ايوه ابوالخل .. شو صار اخر شي .. مين رايح ومتى الموعد النهائي


 
اليوم او بكره  بحكيلكم الحكي النهائي :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
اسماء الاعضاء المشاركين بالرحله

خالد الجنيدي
احمد الزعبي
حسان القضاه
غسان القضاه
عباده الشطناوي
عمر الزعبي
العالي عالي

و ستكون الرحله في يوم الاحد المقبل و ستكون الرحله الى عجلونو يكون اللقاء الساعه الخامسة في مجمع اربد و بالتالي السهره رح تكون للصبح :Db465236ff: 

لكم مني اجمل تحية :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
عشت وشفت القائمة الحمد والشكر الك يا رب ... 

الله يعطيني طولت العمر ووأشوف صوركم يا أولادي وانتوا يالرحلة ... معقول تطلعوا الرحلة بحياة عيني  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و هي اول نغشه اجت تتناغش :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يسعدلي النغاشه بس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center]
> عشت وشفت القائمة الحمد والشكر الك يا رب ... 
> 
> الله يعطيني طولت العمر ووأشوف صوركم يا أولادي وانتوا يالرحلة ... معقول تطلعوا الرحلة بحياة عيني 
> [/align]


جوري اطلعي منها احسنلك شو اللي مدخللك هون  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> جوري اطلعي منها احسنلك شو اللي مدخللك هون


[align=center] 

بالضبط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اطلعي منها :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

طبعا عبادة رجلك على رجل احمد شطناوي :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]ولا عمرهم يا يروحو 
ويا شماتتنا فيهم 
يعني لو لفيت الموضوع يا خالد وما طرحته 
كان خلصت بأقل الخسائر  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center] 
> 
> بالضبط
> 
> اطلعي منها
> [/align]


اسمها رحله شباب شو اللي دخلها مش عارف  :Db465236ff: 
الا اذا كانت شب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]ولا عمرهم يا يروحو [/align][align=center]
> ويا شماتتنا فيهم 
> يعني لو لفيت الموضوع يا خالد وما طرحته 
> كان خلصت بأقل الخسائر [/align]


غلطانه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

قصدك الشباب مش كويسين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يسامحك يا رب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

و الله ما في احسن منهم الشباب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اسمها رحله شباب شو اللي دخلها مش عارف 
> الا اذا كانت شب


[align=center] 
لا........بنت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center] 
> لا........بنت
> [/align]


والله شكيت بالموضوع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> والله شكيت بالموضوع


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> و هي اول نغشه اجت تتناغش
> 
> يسعدلي النغاشه بس


لا تألد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> طبعا عبادة رجلك على رجل احمد شطناوي


 :Bl (3):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا تألد


 
طيب شو رأيك بالعدد؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اكثر مما كنت انا و غسان نتوقع؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

والله راحت عليهم اللي ما راحوا معنا :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
الحمد لله على سلامتكم .. ان شاء الله انبسطوا  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الحمد لله على السلامه هاي اسمها مش طشة سفره  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
صرااااحة وكلمة الحق تقال.. صحيح أنا إلي 3 أيام ما بدخل المنتدى .. بس بصرااحة لما أطلطل إشوي بحس إلكم وحشة  :Eh S(2):  لا تعيدوها مرة تانية  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> الحمد لله على السلامه هاي اسمها مش طشة سفره


انا كنت بدي اطلع معهم بس ما قدر الحق اتأخرت كتير

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center] 



> [align=center]
> صرااااحة وكلمة الحق تقال.. صحيح أنا إلي 3 أيام ما بدخل المنتدى .. بس بصرااحة لما أطلطل إشوي بحس إلكم وحشة  لا تعيدوها مرة تانية 
> [/align]


 
عقبال الــ 3 سنين  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> 
> 
> 
> عقبال الــ 3 سنين 
> [/align]


 
ان شاء الله ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انا مني وعلي كيفت

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

رحلة من الاااااااااخر ....

----------


## دليلة

عسلامتكم وبصحتكم الرحلة

----------


## غسان

_ عنجد رحله من الاخر .. ليله من العمر ... تمنينا الحبايب كلهم معنا لكن الظروف .. والخير بالجايات .._ 

_التفاصيل والصور .. قريبا ان شاء الله .. واحد من الشباب بنزلها بموضوع انا شخصيا متعاجز  ..._ 

_بس راح عليكم الهش والنش ..  الله يسلم ايدين الجميع وبالذات الشيف ربيع .._ 

_وعباده كمان ما قصر .. ما شاء الله مظاها اشراف عام .._ 

_والشيف ابوالزعبي مسؤول الكباب .. واحلى عرايس ..._ 

_خالد ما شاء الله البصل والبندوره والشقف طلعهم غير شكل .. انا واياه طبعا .._ 

_واحمد شطناوي وحسان كمان زبطوا الامور قعده واراجيل ووووو ... ما قصروا .._ 

_وراحت علي وعليكم لعبة الشده  .. كنت في قيلوله ..  ..._ 

_ووووووووو خلص باقي التفاصيل عباده او ابو الزعبي ان شاء الله بنزلوها مع الصور_

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
صحتين وألف عافيه ...  :Icon31: 
وصارت الرحلة الي وضعت اقتراحها السنة الي فاتت واخيرا يا غسان  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  لا لا هاي غيرها .. هذيك ما طلعناها .. 

صحين على قلبك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]جاي على بالي عرايس 
شهيتني يا غسان 
ليش تحكي عرايس  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

المهم صحتين والف عافية 
وما بدنا اكتر من انكو تكونو مبسوطين [/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]جاي على بالي عرايس [/align][align=center]
> شهيتني يا غسان 
> ليش تحكي عرايس 
> 
> المهم صحتين والف عافية 
> وما بدنا اكتر من انكو تكونو مبسوطين [/align]


ييييي يا سوسو .. انا الايام هاي روحي طلعت من العرايس .. كل يوم شوي شوي شوي شوهاد  :Eh S(2): 
لو بعرف كان خبيتلك كم وحده  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  والله عرايس من تحت ايدين ابو الزعبي .. رائعات جدا ..

صحتين على قلبك ..  عرايس هلا بحاول ادبرلك من ابوهلال .. :Db465236ff:  او مطعم راس القط .. وببعثهم على جرش بالDHL

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> ييييي يا سوسو .. انا الايام هاي روحي طلعت من العرايس .. كل يوم شوي شوي شوي شوهاد 
> لو بعرف كان خبيتلك كم وحده


اه بعرف 
خلص خيرها بغيرها  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## keana

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center]جاي على بالي عرايس 
> شهيتني يا غسان 
> ليش تحكي عرايس 
> 
> المهم صحتين والف عافية 
> وما بدنا اكتر من انكو تكونو مبسوطين [/align]





> والله عرايس من تحت ايدين ابو الزعبي .. رائعات جدا ..
> 
> صحتين على قلبك ..  عرايس هلا بحاول ادبرلك من ابوهلال .. او مطعم راس القط .. وببعثهم على جرش بالDHL


شايف يا غسان لو حكت من الاول كان جبنالها العرايس تبعات ربيع اللي زادن :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

انتو رحتوا ولا لا

----------


## عُبادة

يا حرام يا انوشة دايما بتوصلي متأخره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> يا حرام يا انوشة دايما بتوصلي متأخره


يا لطيف شو هالحظ طب وين الصور ولا ما اخزتوا صور

----------


## عُبادة

> يا لطيف شو هالحظ طب وين الصور ولا ما اخزتوا صور


احنا اللي اخذنا صور

بس ظلينا صاحيين للصبح والشباب شكلهم نايمين  :Db465236ff: 

بدك تستني يومين حتى يصحوا بالاول :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> احنا اللي اخذنا صور
> 
> بس ظلينا صاحيين للصبح والشباب شكلهم نايمين 
> 
> بدك تستني يومين حتى يصحوا بالاول


يلاااااااا خيرها بغيرها

----------


## عُبادة

المرحلة الاولى...

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
لا معدلين كتير والله  :Db465236ff: 
بس أنا عندي اعتراض على الي شاك شؤف اللحمة بالسياخ .. كتير مبعدهم عن بعض .. :Db465236ff: 
والكباب مو مكبب مزبوط  :Db465236ff: 
سؤال ... الأشياء هاي متبة جاهزة ولا انتو الي عملتو الخلطة وتبلتوهم ؟؟
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> لا معدلين كتير والله 
> بس أنا عندي اعتراض على الي شاك شؤف اللحمة بالسياخ .. كتير مبعدهم عن بعض ..
> والكباب مو مكبب مزبوط 
> سؤال ... الأشياء هاي متبة جاهزة ولا انتو الي عملتو الخلطة وتبلتوهم ؟؟
> [/align]


ما بدنا نفضحهم :Db465236ff: 

لا متبلة جاهزة ولا احنا تبلناها

حسان اللي اشترى اللحمة ويمكن خالتو ام حسام هي اللي اشرفت على التتبيل :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> ما بدنا نفضحهم
> 
> لا متبلة جاهزة ولا احنا تبلناها
> 
> حسان اللي اشترى اللحمة ويمكن خالتو ام حسام هي اللي اشرفت على التتبيل


هيك منيح ... لان التتبيلات الجاهزة مو طيبه  :SnipeR (62): 
بلييييييييز احكيليمين هم وما بحكي لحد  :Db465236ff:  خليني اجيبهم لعند بابا يعلمهم فن الشوي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عبادة بدي انزل المرحلة الثانية :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> عبادة بدي انزل المرحلة الثانية


 
بقص إيدي ان ما كنت انت  :Db465236ff: 
غير الموضوع وبدو ينزل المرحلة التانيه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لا والله مو انا ... انا ما لمست الشقف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> لا والله مو انا ... انا ما لمست الشقف


والكباب ؟؟!!

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
نزلوا يلا المرحلة التانيه لأشوف شو مهببين كمان  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ياي كاين في شوي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
صحتييييييييييييييييييييييين :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كمان انا ما شتغلت غير شوي بالكباب :Db465236ff:  ...واريحك ... اللي اشتغلوا بكل هالقصص مش انا ولا عبادة ولا احمد شطناوي ولا حسان ولا ربيع واكثر من هيك ما بقدر احكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اما قصة اللي كان يخبي المشاوي بجيابو فهاي نهفة تانية ولو تعرفو قصة "الدبور" اللي كان بكيس المعمول :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> كمان انا ما شتغلت غير شوي بالكباب ...واريحك ... اللي اشتغلوا بكل هالقصص مش انا ولا عبادة ولا احمد شطناوي ولا حسان ولا ربيع واكثر من هيك ما بقدر احكي
> 
> اما قصة اللي كان يخبي المشاوي بجيابو فهاي نهفة تانية ولو تعرفو قصة "الدبور" اللي كان بكيس المعمول


عشان هيك الكباب محروء أبل ما يستوي مبين  :Db465236ff: 
أنا حاكي العملة هاي ما بتخلوا من إيدين خالد وغسااان .. يخزي العين حولهم وحوليهم  :Db465236ff: 
ودبابير ع الكعك ..  :Eh S(2):  خلاص بكفي فضايح هلا الجزائرين بيجوا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## keana

:SnipeR (19): 
مقهورين

----------


## غسان

يا حبيبي .. شباب اي صوره الي بوضع غير لائق بحملكم المسؤوليه كامله  :SnipeR (30):  .. عباده اعرف شو تنزل  :SnipeR (30):  .. خالته ايات الشقف كنا عاملينهم تمام بس عباده واحمد ابن عمه كانوا يحكولنا اتركوا مسافه بيهم ومش عارف ايش وكانوا يوسعوا قبل ما يحطوهم بالمنقل .. 

والكباب الكبير هاي القطع الي باحجام هائله من صنع عباده كمان .. الصغار انا وخالد عملناهم .. وسياخ الكباب الزعبي عملهم ... 

بعدين لا تحاولي تعلقي  :SnipeR (30): .. كانوا بجوز اطيب مشاوي اكلتهم بحياتي  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

> مقهورين


واضح جدا :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

غسان ما رح انزل صورتك وصورة ربيع وانتم نايميين :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> غسان ما رح انزل صورتك وصورة ربيع وانتم نايميين


احمد انت مليح نزلها مشاني :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> احمد انت مليح نزلها مشاني


يعني لو حدا ثاني طلب هالطلب غيرك كان ممكن احمد يوافق :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس هيك ما اعتقد

----------


## آلجوري

> يا حبيبي .. شباب اي صوره الي بوضع غير لائق بحملكم المسؤوليه كامله  .. عباده اعرف شو تنزل  .. خالته ايات الشقف كنا عاملينهم تمام بس عباده واحمد ابن عمه كانوا يحكولنا اتركوا مسافه بيهم ومش عارف ايش وكانوا يوسعوا قبل ما يحطوهم بالمنقل .. 
> 
> والكباب الكبير هاي القطع الي باحجام هائله من صنع عباده كمان .. الصغار انا وخالد عملناهم .. وسياخ الكباب الزعبي عملهم ... 
> 
> بعدين لا تحاولي تعلقي .. كانوا بجوز اطيب مشاوي اكلتهم بحياتي


بدي أعلق  :SnipeR (19): 
طيب انا هيك أصدق مين ؟!! كل واحد برمي عملته  عالتاني.. والروايات بتضارب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يعني لو حدا ثاني طلب هالطلب غيرك كان ممكن احمد يوافق
> 
> بس هيك ما اعتقد


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
صح والله

----------


## غير مسجل

تتهنوا يا شباب 
بس شو ما إعملتوا ما بتوصلوا لحلاوة رحلة الصبايا 
ولتنظيم جووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بسم الله نبدأ...

طبعا الكل بعرف انو احنا رحنا (رحلة ) :Db465236ff:  على عجلون على منطقة عين جنة ببيت غسان وحسان 


لأنو احنا شباب وبحقلنا نسهر وين ما بدنا ولأي ساعة بدنا فقررنا تبدأ الرحلة الساعة 12 بالليل وقبل هيك كنا سهرانين بإحدى كافييات اربد وما حسينا بالوقت لأنو ببساطة كل واحد من الشباب كان يحكي نكتة او قصة احلى من اللي قبلها خصوصا خالد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  وزي ما عملوا البنات وصوروا الايس كريم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ..احنا صورنا عصير خالد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 










بعد ما طلعنا من الكافيه رحنا اشترينا اللوازم المتبقية للرحلة وطلعنا على بيت غسان وحسان لناخد بقية الاغراض وننتظر ربيع

وطبعا لأنو غسان اخر واحد طلع بالباص شوفو كيف كان مستلقي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



والله اعلم بمين بالو مشغول :Db465236ff: 



وصلنا عجلون يمكن عالوحدة او حولين الوحدة وبدينا شوي طبعا خالد وغسان وانا (شوي) كنا بنسيخ والمايسترو ربيع كان فوق الشوي وتوليع الفحم مع احمد الشطناوي ... حسان متخصص الاراجيل و المدير العام كالعادة :Db465236ff:  ...وعبادة الذواق وشوية نغاااااااااااشة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: .... طبعا النهفات اثناء الشوي كانت رووووعة وما حسينا بالوقت...خصوصا البطيخة اللي فتحها احمد شطناوي بإصبع من اصابع ايدو :SnipeR (83): 



خالد قبل ما يبدا بشغلوو صورنا بشورت لغسان





انا وربيع بنشتغل عالمنقل والنغش بصور :Db465236ff: 



عبادة وهو بتذوق بالاكل لإعطاء الملاحظات :Db465236ff: 




وهاي الدليل جوري ...غسان وخالد عالشقف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 








وبعد الاكل اغلبنا انتهى وما قدر يوقف  :Db465236ff: ...الا ربيع وحسان ...ربيع عمل للشباب قهوة عالفحم بتجنننننن وحسان زبط الاراجيل وانا اخذت قيلولة في حضن عبادة بس مع شوية نغاشة من الشباب صحيت :Db465236ff: ... خصوصا حسان وهو يحقق مع عبادة كم قطعة لحم هرب لجيابو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ...وخصوصا انو ما كان في داعي لهيك حركات لأنو الاكل زاااااااااد كثير وواعطيناه للبسس من باب الاتيكيت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  بس كنا محتاجين حبل معتم او واحد سريع

بالتصوير مشان نفرجيكم البسس وهي تاكل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ...غسان كان يأرجل ومستلقي ونفس الشي لخالد اللي شغل اغاني روعة لعمرو دياب ... 







مدمن الاراجيل حسان 




العريس ربيع وقهوة الفحم بعد الاكل :SnipeR (62): 

بعدها دخلنا نلعب شدة ودخل احمد شطناوي متخصص الجلي على المطبخ ومشكور الله يعطيه العافية ما قصر...ظلوا غسان وخالد مستلقيين في الخارج وبعدوا بالنجوم...واثناء الشدة طبعا امسكنا اكثر من حالة غش من ربيع وحسان ومع هيك فزنا عليهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ....بعد هيك استلم خالد واحمد الشدة بدل مني ومن عبادة واطلعنا نكمل عد النجوم وغسان بدأت رحلتو مع النووووووووووم الغريب والرجل على رجل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ....طلع الصبح علينا واحنا صاحيين ونلعب شدة ...لحتى صحي غسان صحيتو التاريخية على اصوات الضحك على قصة الدبور :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ...بس رجع كمل نومتو وبعدها بلشت الشباب بالتساقط واحد ورا الثاني بالنوم وما نمنا منيح لأنو النغش عبادة ما عرف ينام وظل يخفف دم علينا :Eh S(2): 

وهون صور ما قبل الرحيل :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 











طبعا ظل صورتين لربيع وغسان وهم نايمين بس محظور انزلهم غير لاخد رأيهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
مش حلوين لصور
قال انهم ناموا مش بالبيت شي كتير يعني

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
من الآآآآآآآآآآآخر  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يعطيكم الف عافيه  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## keana

> [align=center]
> من الآآآآآآآآآآآخر  
> يعطيكم الف عافيه 
> [/align]


 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
شو يا ايات

ليش اعترفتي

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
بشو اعترفت ؟؟!!

هو كاين سر  :Db465236ff: 

والله طلعتهم حلوة .. فوق كل هالجهود الجبارة هاي ... ما يسمعوا كلمة حق  :Db465236ff: 

بس ثبتت التهمة على غسان وخالد خلص وبالصور كمان  :Db465236ff: 
وما راح يطلعوا براءة إلا يا غسان لحتى تجيب صورة عبادة وابن عمه وهما بزيحوا ببعدوا بالقطع زي ما حكيت قبل ما يشوهم :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

> [align=center]
> بشو اعترفت ؟؟!!
> 
> هو كاين سر 
> 
> والله طلعتهم حلوة .. فوق كل هالجهود الجبارة هاي ... ما يسمعوا كلمة حق 
> 
> بس ثبتت التهمة على غسان وخالد خلص وبالصور كمان 
> وما راح يطلعوا براءة إلا يا غسان لحتى تجيب صورة عبادة وابن عمه وهما بزيحوا ببعدوا بالقطع زي ما حكيت قبل ما يشوهم
> [/align]


 

 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## آلجوري

:Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

__ 

_الله يعطيك العافيه ابو الزعبي .. الصور تمام والموضوع تمام .. في عندي كم صوره واحنا بطريق العوده .. بنزلهم ان شاء الله الليله ..._ 

_ايات بعدنا الشقف ولا قربانهم شو الي بدك اياه ...  .. يعني وثبتت التهمه علينا انا وخالد مع انه احمد شطناوي الي بعد بينهم .. شوووووو هالتهمه العظيمه .._ 

_كيانا يعني توقعت تنقهروا شوي .. بس حالتك متطوره جدا ..  عنجد .._

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

ما يهمك جوري انتي ما قلتي غير الحقيقه 
اما هي اتركيها  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

جوري اعترفت مش معقول :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  ...بس ليش بتضحكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
كيانا هاي المرة1000 اللي بنسهر فيها للصبح خارج البيت :Db465236ff:  اعترفي انتي كمان ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

واو بتجنن الصور  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## keana

> 


 
بتستاهلي


بدي احكي لسوسو عنك :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله جمعه حلوة اهم شي حسان اكيد ما اشتغل بلارجيلة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> __ 
> 
> _الله يعطيك العافيه ابو الزعبي .. الصور تمام والموضوع تمام .. في عندي كم صوره واحنا بطريق العوده .. بنزلهم ان شاء الله الليله ..._ 
> 
> _ايات بعدنا الشقف ولا قربانهم شو الي بدك اياه ...  .. يعني وثبتت التهمه علينا انا وخالد مع انه احمد شطناوي الي بعد بينهم .. شوووووو هالتهمه العظيمه .._ 
> 
> _كيانا يعني توقعت تنقهروا شوي .. بس حالتك متطوره جدا ..  عنجد .._


 
بدي سلامتك يا غسان

----------


## آلجوري

> جوري اعترفت مش معقول ...بس ليش بتضحكي
> كيانا هاي المرة1000 اللي بنسهر فيها للصبح خارج البيت اعترفي انتي كمان ...


 
انا طول عمري بعترف على طوول .. الجكر مو مهنتي مهنة سوسن وكيانا  :Db465236ff: 
وبضحك على طلتكم البهية  :Db465236ff:  ع شو بضحك يعني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> بتستاهلي
> 
> 
> بدي احكي لسوسو عنك


 يعني راح تتبروا مني  :Eh S(2):  هلا يعني طلعت خاينه  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دمعة فرح

والله الصور كتير حلوه وشكلكم غيرتو جو.. :SnipeR (62): 
بس كانو عباده بعمل دعايه للببسي باخر صورتين... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> والله الصور كتير حلوه وشكلكم غيرتو جو..
> بس كانو عباده بعمل دعايه للببسي باخر صورتين...


_  _ 

_لا لا كان اصبعه محروق شوي .. فكان يبرده بالبيسي_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عبادة اصبعو انحرق  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ..مشان هيك ظل ماسك البيبسي البارد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ايات المهم اعترفتي انها حلوة وما بتتقارن بطلعتكم وهبلكم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أحلى شباب

هيك تفوقوا على البنات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> والله الصور كتير حلوه وشكلكم غيرتو جو..
> بس كانو عباده بعمل دعايه للببسي باخر صورتين...


شو قوة الملاحظة هاي؟ :SnipeR (30):

----------


## keana

> جوري اعترفت مش معقول ...بس ليش بتضحكي
> كيانا هاي المرة1000 اللي بنسهر فيها للصبح خارج البيت اعترفي انتي كمان ...


 

بديش

بديش
مش حلوين

اتفقهرتو منا
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## keana

> والله جمعه حلوة اهم شي حسان اكيد ما اشتغل بلارجيلة


 
 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 
كمان انتي مها
 بورجيكن وينك سوسو


هلا عندي ناس بعدين راجعلكم

----------


## keana

> ما يهمك جوري انتي ما قلتي غير الحقيقه 
> اما هي اتركيها


 

وينك يا سوسو

ما حد معي

مش حلوه الطشه والاكل شكله محروق

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_الجزء الثاني من الصور .. طبعا ما صورنا كثير .. لانه ما كنا فاضيين بس هاي مقتطفات على السريع_ 

_اول صوره_ 

__

_انا والحج عباده ... استراحة المحارب .. ما بعد الهش و النش _ 


__
_هاي احلى صوره بكل الطلعه .. مش لانه خالد مش فيها  .. لانه حسيتها زي صور بريزون بريك .. طبعا انا سكوفيلد ..  .. من الاخر هالصوره_ 


__
_طبعا الشاب من الشمال لليمين .. عباده .. انا .. احمد شطناوي .. حسان .. خالد الجنيدي .. احمد الزعبي .. والعم ربيع الي بصور .._ 


__

_مستمرين في طريق العوده ... تكسرت رجليهم الشباب قد ما ضربوا بريكات .. الا عباده طبق مبدأ الي عليك عليك وكرتها مره وحده_ 

__

_العملاقان ... ما شاء الله كل هاذ طول_ 


__


_انا وابوحميد بالقصبجي .. قبل ما نروح على عجلون_ 



__


_البيبسي عشاني .. والشاني عشان عباده  .._ 

__


_هاي البطيخه التي كانت بطيخه .. قبل ان يجور عليها  احمد شطناوي_ 

__


_العم ربيع مايسترو الشوي الاول في الشرق الاوسط_ 


__


_عباده بستنا بدوره بالارجيله_ 


__


_الريحه واصله لهوووووووون .._ 



__


_انا وابو الخل ... ما توسخ قميصه بالمره_ 

__


_هاي السيجاره بس جكر ب ايات _ 


__


_عباده فتح البطيخه .. بعد ما اكلنا تين عن الشجره .._ 


_من وراء الكواليس .._ 

_ربيع تأخر علينا حوالي ساعة زمان ..مع انه كان بالشغل واله يومين مش نايم كان انشط واحد بالرحله .. الله يعطيه العافيه ..  طبعا احنا استغلينا الوقت بالكوفي شوب .._ 

_خالد وصل على اربد على ال5  .. حسان لقاه في المجمع واجا لعنا على البيت ..قعدنا ساعة زمن .. بعدها انطلقنا لشارع الجامعه انا وخالد .. وحسان راح يشتري اللحمه والجاج وبقية الاغراض ... و بعدها التقينا مع احمد وعباده واحمد ..._ 

_بالقصبجي .. ساعتين او 3 ساعات  متواصله من الضحك .. نكته ورا نكته ... واحلى نكتة نكتة الي راح على الدكتور الاولى مش الثانيه   ... طبعا كان في نهفه بالحساب .. اعطيناهم عشرين دينار وما رضينا ناخذ الباقي ..._ 

_اكثر بنت اكيد اذانها زنوا عليها كثير .. احزروا مين .؟؟؟  خليها بنفسكوا احسن .. بس على فكره هي بالمنتدى _ 

_قصة الدبور ما بقدر اعطيكم تفاصيل عنها .. كنت نايم  بس الي عرفته انه كان في دبور قد العصفور .. بيحاول يفتح كيس المعمول .._ 

_الشده .. اول لعبه حسان وربيع خسروا من احمد وعباده ... بعدين خالد واحمد خسروا مرتين من حسان وربيع ... واحلى لعبه كانت اليهودي .. حسان وربيع كانوا بالصداره ... طبعا انا كنت نايم  .._ 

_في صور كثير ما نزلوا  .. اهم ثنتين منهم .. صورتي وانا نايم . صورني اياها عباده .. وصورة ربيع وهو نايم انا صورته اياها ... الصور غير قابله للنشر .._ 


_بسس الحاره كلها شبعت .. وحاولوا يخطفوا المنقل بس ابوالزعبي كان بالمرصاد  .._ 

_لا لا لا ما ازعجنا الجيران ابدا ... بس صوت ضحكنا كان واصل لاربد  .._ 

_وبس هاذ الي متذكره .. اذا تذكرت شي جديد برجع بكتبلكم اياه ..._ 


_ملاحظه اخيره ... بتوقع فيش مجال مقارنة لرحلتنا برحلة الصبايا مع احترامي  الشديد لجهود ايات_

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]كنت بالاول على الحياد 
كيانا تعالي انا معك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  
لانه البادي اظلم  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
ممكن يكونو الصور حلوين بس كل هاد لانه ما قدرنا ننزل صورنا 
ومش يعني انكم نمتو برة البيت يعني رحلتكم احلى 
رحلتنا كانت احلى  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): [/align]

----------


## غسان

> [align=center]كنت بالاول على الحياد [/align][align=center]
> كيانا تعالي انا معك  
> لانه البادي اظلم 
> ممكن يكونو الصور حلوين بس كل هاد لانه ما قدرنا ننزل صورنا 
> ومش يعني انكم نمتو برة البيت يعني رحلتكم احلى 
> رحلتنا كانت احلى [/align]


 
__ 

_اه اكيد رحلتكم احلى ... تغديتوا بابواحمد وبعدين رحتوا على فيا فيا اكلتوا بوزا .. وبعدين نتعتوها مشي على الحديقه ..  اكيد احلى ..._ ما بدها اثنين يحكوا فيها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> __ 
> 
> _اه اكيد رحلتكم احلى ... تغديتوا بابواحمد وبعدين رحتوا على فيا فيا اكلتوا بوزا .. وبعدين نتعتوها مشي على الحديقه ..  اكيد احلى ..._ ما بدها اثنين يحكوا فيها


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
اه احلى طبعا ... احلى بطريقتنا 
يعني ما انتو مشيوتو اكتر منا 
وانت يا حرررررررررررام ما كانلك مكان في الكيا 
والدبو والمابعرف شو 
رحلتنا احلى بلا حكي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[caution]اكبروا عاد شغله اللي ما اله شغلة 
كان رحلة البنات ولا رحلة الشباب مش رحتو خلصوني عاد قرفتوا سماي  على جكر وتصوير  وما بعرف شو :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
خلللللللص بكفي انتهت القصة شطورين يا بييي
 شو بتحبو تلتو وتعجنو جلطوني  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
رحلتكو يا شباب بتجنن وقاعد بعيط من القهر ورحلة البنات رائعه مش قادر اصحى من الحلم تاعها من كثر ما هي حلوة :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  
بس عاد زودتها بكفي
اشي بخلي الواحد يعصب يا  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): [/caution]

----------


## غسان

> اه احلى طبعا ... احلى بطريقتنا 
> يعني ما انتو مشيوتو اكتر منا 
> وانت يا حرررررررررررام ما كانلك مكان في الكيا 
> والدبو والمابعرف شو 
> 
> رحلتنا احلى بلا حكي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

احنا مشينا شوي .. وكلها نزله ... 

وبعدين شو هالاشاعات باص الكيا كان واسع جدا .. وانا كنت مستللقي بالكرسي الخلفي لحالي :Db465236ff: 

الدبور احلى شي بالرحله ... صوت صياحهم وضحكهم مش بس صحاني صحى الحاره كلها  :Db465236ff: 

طيب منا اعترفت انه رحلتكم احلى  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> [caution]اكبروا عاد شغله اللي ما اله شغلة 
> كان رحلة البنات ولا رحلة الشباب مش رحتو خلصوني عاد قرفتوا سماي  على جكر وتصوير  وما بعرف شو
> خلللللللص بكفي انتهت القصة شطورين يا بييي
>  شو بتحبو تلتو وتعجنو جلطوني 
> رحلتكو يا شباب بتجنن وقاعد بعيط من القهر ورحلة البنات رائعه مش قادر اصحى من الحلم تاعها من كثر ما هي حلوة 
> بس عاد زودتها بكفي
> اشي بخلي الواحد يعصب يا [/caution]


ايش يا كبير يا عاقل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
المشكلة من يوم ما انولدت انا وانا روحي رياضيه  :Db465236ff: 

بس جد قهرتني بالصور يا غسان ... شو هاد مو ملحق ارجيل ع سجاير .. :SnipeR (30):  بعدكم صغار على هالسم  :Eh S(2): 

والله كل صورة بشوف فيها ارجيله ولا سيجارة ما بقدر اطلع عليها   :Eh S(2): 
هلا ولا واحد فيكم ما بشرب ارجيله ودخان؟!  :Eh S(2):  كنت مبسوطه افكر عبادة .. بس طلع بيشرب  :Eh S(2): 


بس بحب الفت نظركم بأنه كل هالشي بفضلي انا .. :Db465236ff: 

يعني لو انا مارحت على الموضوع القديم لرحلة الصبايا ونكشتو وحكيت بدي اعمل طلعة لإلنا واستفزيت خالد وخالد جكارة فيه عمل هالطلعة كان ما اطلعتو ولا انبسطوا كل هالبسط .. فبدكم كل ما تذكروا هاليوم تدعوا لخالتكم جوري  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

> [align=center]
> المشكلة من يوم ما انولدت انا وانا روحي رياضيه 
> 
> بس جد قهرتني بالصور يا غسان ... شو هاد مو ملحق ارجيل ع سجاير .. بعدكم صغار على هالسم 
> 
> والله كل صورة بشوف فيها ارجيله ولا سيجارة ما بقدر اطلع عليها 
> هلا ولا واحد فيكم ما بشرب ارجيله ودخان؟!  كنت مبسوطه افكر عبادة .. بس طلع بيشرب 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_ ارجيله اه  ..اما الدخان من عباده هاي السيجاره   ..  بس عشان اجاكرك فيها_ 

_معك حق والله يا جوري ... الفضل الاول الك ... شكرا على مبادرتك الجميله_

----------


## آلجوري

> _ ارجيله اه ..اما الدخان من عباده هاي السيجاره  .. بس عشان اجاكرك فيها_  
> 
> _معك حق والله يا جوري ... الفضل الاول الك ... شكرا على مبادرتك الجميله_


 
كمان طلع عبادة الي بيعزم ع الدخاان  :Eh S(2):  وانا بحكي هو اعقل واحد فيكم بالموضوع :Eh S(2):  
يعني انت مسكتها حكيت صوروني بس عشان اجاكر آيات ؟؟!!!! .. وبتزعل لما نحكيلك شرير  :Db465236ff:  
طيب احنا واسال سوسن ما افضينا نتذكر حد منكم نحكي عليه من كتر ما كنا مبسوطين .. انتو كنتو تحكوا علينا ... دليل انكم كنتو ملانين وما في حكي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

انتوا ما كنتوا متذكرينا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لعاد لمين صورتوا الكاسات والمطعم والفيا فيا .. :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ...للذكرى؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> كمان طلع عبادة الي بيعزم ع الدخاان  وانا بحكي هو اعقل واحد فيكم بالموضوع 
> يعني انت مسكتها حكيت صوروني بس عشان اجاكر آيات ؟؟!!!! .. وبتزعل لما نحكيلك شرير  
> طيب احنا واسال سوسن ما افضينا نتذكر حد منكم نحكي عليه من كتر ما كنا مبسوطين .. انتو كنتو تحكوا علينا ... دليل انكم كنتو ملانين وما في حكي


كنت بدي احكيها بعدين سحبتها 
ما بعرف حسيتها مش حلوة مني 
بس طلعت حلوة منك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> كمان طلع عبادة الي بيعزم ع الدخاان  وانا بحكي هو اعقل واحد فيكم بالموضوع
> 
> يعني انت مسكتها حكيت صوروني بس عشان اجاكر آيات ؟؟!!!! .. وبتزعل لما نحكيلك شرير  
> 
> طيب احنا واسال سوسن ما افضينا نتذكر حد منكم نحكي عليه من كتر ما كنا مبسوطين .. انتو كنتو تحكوا علينا ... دليل انكم كنتو ملانين وما في حكي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  

ايوه هيك صار بالزبط

----------


## آلجوري

> كنت بدي احكيها بعدين سحبتها 
> ما بعرف حسيتها مش حلوة مني 
> 
> بس طلعت حلوة منك


 
والله فاهمة انها بنفسك .. :Db465236ff: لا تخلي شي بنفسك المرة الجاي .. احكي وما عليك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> والله فاهمة انها بنفسك ..لا تخلي شي بنفسك المرة الجاي .. احكي وما عليك


كنت متأكدة انه ما رح تخلوها بنفسي 
اذا مش انتي كان اجت ايمان وحكتها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> انتوا ما كنتوا متذكرينا 
> لعاد لمين صورتوا الكاسات والمطعم والفيا فيا .. ...للذكرى؟؟؟


والله يا زعبي شكلك نفسك بهالكاسات لانه ما تذكرت من الصور غيرهم  :Db465236ff: 
احنا واحنا بنصور بحكي متلا بعدوا يا صبايا خلينا نخد صورة نجاكر الشباب .. بس

بس انو نفتح سيرتكم ... ما افضينا والله سوري  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> كنت متأكدة انه ما رح تخلوها بنفسي 
> 
> اذا مش انتي كان اجت ايمان وحكتها


 
امون حاقدة علي هلا ..  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
يا عمي والله ما حد حكالنا على مين العتب

----------


## آلجوري

> ايوه هيك صار بالزبط





الشر بعينه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> والله يا زعبي شكلك نفسك بهالكاسات لانه ما تذكرت من الصور غيرهم 
> احنا واحنا بنصور بحكي متلا بعدوا يا صبايا خلينا نخد صورة نجاكر الشباب .. بس 
> 
> بس انو نفتح سيرتكم ... ما افضينا والله سوري


من هون لهون :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  بلا فضايح خليها عالخاص وربي ضحكتيني وانا مش جاي على بالي اضحك بالمرة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس شوفي اللي بسمعك بحكي انو احنا اللي ما فارقت سيرتكم السنتنا...بالحرام ما تذكرناكم غير عند شغلة الاتيكيت لما شفنا البسس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
من هون لهون ومن هون لهناك كمان :Db465236ff:  ما تذكرناكم  :Db465236ff: 
أهااااا .. سمعت انك حنون ع البسس اسم الله عليك  :Db465236ff: 
وانا بحكي مالها كل بسس اربد محولة على عجلون يومها اتريه واصلتهم الاخبار ان الزعبي بوزع لحمة  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> [align=center]
> من هون لهون ومن هون لهناك كمان ما تذكرناكم 
> أهااااا .. سمعت انك حنون ع البسس اسم الله عليك 
> وانا بحكي مالها كل بسس اربد محولة على عجلون يومها اتريه واصلتهم الاخبار ان الزعبي بوزع لحمة 
> [/align]


 
لا لا مش انا اللي كنت حنون عالبسس :Db465236ff:  ..خالد اللي كان حنون ..انا وقفتلهم بالمرصاد :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

بعدين شي طبيعي نفتح سيرة المنتدى شوي خصوصا انو المدير العام معنا

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center]
> من هون لهون ومن هون لهناك كمان ما تذكرناكم 
> أهااااا .. سمعت انك حنون ع البسس اسم الله عليك 
> وانا بحكي مالها كل بسس اربد محولة على عجلون يومها اتريه واصلتهم الاخبار ان الزعبي بوزع لحمة 
> [/align]


بسس اربد كان لامهن حسان :Eh S(2): 

بس لحمهن زاكي :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> لا لا مش انا اللي كنت حنون عالبسس ..خالد اللي كان حنون ..انا وقفتلهم بالمرصاد
> 
> بعدين شي طبيعي نفتح سيرة المنتدى شوي خصوصا انو المدير العام معنا


 
المهم انكم انبسطوا ... هاي الأيام الي جد ما بتنتسى  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> بسس اربد كان لامهن حسان
> 
> بس لحمهن زاكي


يا ويلي   :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## عُبادة

> _ ارجيله اه  ..اما الدخان من عباده هاي السيجاره   ..  بس عشان اجاكرك فيها_ 
> 
> _معك حق والله يا جوري ... الفضل الاول الك ... شكرا على مبادرتك الجميله_


شوهت سمعتي :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شوهت سمعتي


عبادة بدخن؟ :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## عُبادة

> عبادة بدخن؟


اشاعات مغرضة  :Bl (14):

----------


## آلجوري

> شوهت سمعتي


 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

رحلتكم طلعت حلوة لانو اخزتو اراجيل مو متل البنات قال ما في اراجيل على كل حلوة كتير طلعتكن والله العظيم الصور يلي كنت حاطتهل ببالي لالكن طلعت مو صح هههههههههه

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دمعة فرح

[QUOTE=غسان;282886]_  _ 


_لا لا كان اصبعه محروق شوي .. فكان يبرده بالبيسي_ [/QUOTE
اه هلاء عرفت شو فايده البيبسي بالرحلات...
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> شو قوة الملاحظة هاي؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لا قوه ملاحظه ولا شي..
وانتبه مره تانيه ل اصبعك... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

_هاي احلى صوره بكل الطلعه .. مش لانه خالد مش فيها  .. لانه حسيتها زي صور بريزون بريك .. طبعا انا سكوفيلد ..  .. من الاخر هالصوره_ 





_سكوفيلد متبري منك_

----------


## anoucha

كيانا انت رجال ولا مرة لا تواخزني بالسؤال

----------


## keana

> [align=center]كنت بالاول على الحياد [/align][align=center]
> كيانا تعالي انا معك  
> لانه البادي اظلم 
> ممكن يكونو الصور حلوين بس كل هاد لانه ما قدرنا ننزل صورنا 
> ومش يعني انكم نمتو برة البيت يعني رحلتكم احلى 
> رحلتنا كانت احلى [/align]


 


حبيبتي سوسو
عليهم

حرب لاول يوم في رمضان 

لحد الان مصر ومصمم على انه رحلتكو ولا شي قدام رحلتنا 
ركزوا على ولا شي :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

 عالعصر الحجري عايشين

بعدين قال كوفي شوب مصعمجي  ابصر شو اسمه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فرق كبيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## keana

> كيانا انت رجال ولا مرة لا تواخزني بالسؤال


 

نعم


لا انا مره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> نعم
> 
> 
> لا انا مره


ا تواخزيييينا روحي

----------


## keana

> امون حاقدة علي هلا ..


 
i heat u
sooooooooo much :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

> ا تواخزيييينا روحي


 



لا عمري عادي بس مكتوب قدامك مشرفه منتديات في حب الله نلتقي مونث

ولوووووو انتي اطلبي عيوني :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 



راحت علي الرحله

----------


## mylife079

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> i heat u
> sooooooooo much


كيانا hate مش heat  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
والكافيه اسمو القصبجي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

> كيانا hate مش heat 
> والكافيه اسمو القصبجي


 
يا اخي اسفينhate u

عرفنا انك شاطر بالانجليزي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا عندي الكتابه بالعربي والانجليزي عدم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يعني حكولك عني فلتة انجليزي ...بس اتوقع ما في حد بالكون ما بعرف كيف بتنكتب hate :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

> يعني حكولك عني فلتة انجليزي ...بس اتوقع ما في حد بالكون ما بعرف كيف بتنكتب hate


 

 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

مقهورين

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مين المقهور :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

على شو بدنا ننقهر يا حسرة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و اللهِ احلىطلعه بحياتي :Icon31: 

تحياتي للجميع :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> و اللهِ احلىطلعه بحياتي
> 
> تحياتي للجميع


يعطيك العافيه خالد .. رحلة من الأخر   :Smile:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

بس عن جد الصراحه على هوا ما شفت 
رحله بنات المنتدى احلا

----------


## آلجوري

> بس عن جد الصراحه على هوا ما شفت 
> رحله بنات المنتدى احلا


 
يسعده  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

والله راحت علي الرحله 

والله دوامي  سبب ظلمي وحرماني من هيك رحله 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## MR.X

[align=justify] 
مساء الخير يا جماعة ......

بصراحة الرحلة كتير حلوة والسهرة كانت بتجنن وراحت عليكو يا جماعة ...
اجمالا احنا كل سهراتنا مع  شباب المنتدى حلوة وما في منها ...

يلا شدو حيلكو ورتبولنا لرحلة تانية واعطوني خبر ...
هارد لك للشباب الي ما راحو معنا ...
راحت عليكو ...
[/align]

----------


## غسان

اهلين عم ربيع ... ان شاء الله بنطلع رحله ثانيه قريبا ... بلكي عالعيد ..

----------

